# MH44



## mhollieman (Nov 15, 2021)

I can't get my MH44 to run without the choke pulled out. Carb has been cleaned and rebuilt. Adjusting mixture screws make no difference. Tractor starts easy and runs smooth but fuel mixture appears too lean. What should I look at first?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Greetings mhollieman, welcome to the forum.

First thing I would check is the fuel delivery capability of you system. Get a clean pint jar, and remove the drain plug in the bottom of the carburetor bowl. Your system should fill the pint jar in 2-3 minutes. If not, then you have a restriction somewhere upstream of the carburetor.

When you clean your carburetor, you must run wires through all the orifices to ensure they are clean. A welder's tip cleaners wires set offer a variety of sizes to fit orifices.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Best thing I ever purchased was a heated ultrasonic cleaner like 'Mustie' on You Tube has. Full of Berrymans B12 Chem Tool and 30 minutes in the heated cleaner cleans carbs and Fuel injection units and just about anything else metal fantastic nd gets all the ports and orifices clean too. I use it quite often and it beats wires and fiddling trying to clean the small parts.

One I bought on Amazon comes with a mesh wire basket for small parts. Think it was about 110 bucks delivered. Holds just over a gallon of Chem Tool and has a built in valve to drain it if necessary. I just leave mine full all the time.

The 'Gunk' carb cleaner works too. Basically the same stuff as the Berrymans.

You run the parts in it, rinse with water and blow out and put it back together.

Especially good for removing old gunked up ethanol gas from carbs.


----------

